# Funcion de las patillas del 74190



## Papelina (Ene 11, 2008)

Alquien podria decirme para que sirven todas las patillas del 74190:

/RCO
MAS/MIN
/LOAD
/CTEN
D//U

y la tabla de la verdad de dicho integrado
gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2008)

Intentaste consultar el datasheet ?

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.co.kr/datasheet-pdf/view/27401/TI/74190.html

Confucio dijo: "El datasheet NO muerde"


----------



## Papelina (Ene 11, 2008)

ya pero ye que ta en ingles y la tabla de la verdad no la tiene


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2008)

En la direccion que te pase tiene la tabla de estados de salida respecto señales entradas

Me temo que tendras que aprender algo de ingles puesto que los datasheet vienen solamente en ingles, japones o chino

U/D = Up / Dawn : Cuenta ascendente descendente
Load : Carga, ingresa los datos presentes en Data Input A, B, C y D y desde ese valor comienza el conteo
Max/Min y Rco: Son acarreo, mandan al contador siguiente los datos para la cuenta de mas digitos, por ejemplo las decenas
Cten: Bloquea el conteo cuando esta a nivel Alto


----------



## victori (Sep 4, 2015)

Hola por favor estoy haciendo un detector de objetos con dos emisores y receptores.Para los emisores estoy utilizando láser ya que la distancia que estos van a estar separados es de 1 metro y para los receptores estoy utilizando LDR. Uno de mis problemas es que al simularlo en proteus me funciona bien. Pero en mi protoboard cuando esta contando ascendente y ahora quiero contar descendente no mantiene el numero por ejemplo estoy en 98 y cuando después le pongo descendiente aparece cualquier numero aleatorio pero no el 97 que es el que tendría que mostrar en mi display


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 4, 2015)

Puede ser alguna oscilación, coloque un condendador de 100nF entre los pines de alimentación,  para evitar ruido y oscilaciones.

El mismo Datasheet del IC lo recomienda y muchos electrónicos olvidan colocar este condensador y luego tienen estos problemas.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 5, 2015)

Buenos días.

El 7490, es muy sencillo de utilizar...

Intenta publicar el esquema de lo que estás haciendo,    no somos adivinos  

Sal U2


----------



## victori (Sep 16, 2015)

Esto es algo de lo que estoy haciendo de mi detector de objetos ascendente y descendente a una distancia de un metro. A las dos señales "IDA" y "REGRESO" primero las amplifico con un transistor cada una para que puedan trabajar las puertas logicas. Las dificultades son las siguientes: 
1. En el protoboard en contador no mantiene el ultimo numero en que estaba contando cuando pasa de un alto a un bajo.
2. Estoy teniendo problemas con la distancia de un metro a la cual tiene que sensar estoy trabajando con dos sensores que son:  con 2 láser(EMISORES) y 2 ldr(RECEPTORES).
3. Es que cuando pasa el objeto tiene que pasar x los dos sensores y si va de "ida" solo tiene que contar ascendente y si va de regreso solo tiene que contar descendente pero el movimiento del objeto tiene que pasar x los dos sensores. Alguien que me pueda ayudar o de la manera que lo estoy haciendo no es correcto. Alguien que me ayude con el esquema o simulado. Lo necesito de urgencia. Mi proyeco es casi parecido a uno en youtube solo que el utiliza led infrarrojos y trabaja a una distancia max de 3 cm.

este es mi simulado en proteus

en youtube pueden encontrar uno parecido con el siguiente nombre "CONTADOR CON INFRARROJO, ASCENDENTE Y DESCENDENTE, INTECAP" dura  1:31


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 16, 2015)

Hola victori

Creo que hay que separar los problemas que tienes y solucionarlos uno por uno.

*A)-* Trabajar sobre el emisor receptor de luz hasta que funciones correctamente.

En lugar de el LDR que estás utilizando te recomiendo el TFMS (Adjunto Hojas De Datos).

No se que características tenga el emisor de luz que estás utilizando; sería bueno que dijeras cuando menos su número de identificación.

Arma un circuito con un emisor y receptor de luz, de una vez, separados un metro y verifica que funcione bien. Que si la salida del receptor está a nivel bajo cuando incide sobre el rayo de luz, cuando se la obstruyes cambie de nivel una sola vez. Que no existan pulsos.

Puedes agregar a ésta salida un circuito con características de Schmitt Trigger (74LS14).

Cuando funcione bien arma el otro circuito igual a este.

*Nota:* has visto a qué distancia funcionan los controles remotos de los televisores ?. 

*B)-* Ahora el contador.
Por lo que dices en tu mensaje #8, tienes dos juegos de sensores emisor-receptor.
Uno podríamos llamarlo A y al otro B.
Así que si el objeto obstruye primero el rayo de luz del sensor A y posteriormente el rayo de luz del sensor B decimos que va en una dirección.
Pero si primero es B y posteriormente es A entonces el objeto va en la dirección contraria.

Por lo tanto debemos tener algo que memorice que sensor se actuó primero para poder determinar en qué dirección debe contar nuestro contador.

Dos Flip-Flop’s tipo D podrían hacer ese trabajo de memorizar que sensor se actuó primero.

Debe haber algo más para, cuando el objeto ya haya cruzado los dos sensores, quede listo el circuito  para contar +1 o –1 de otro objeto.

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victori (Sep 25, 2015)

gracias ........ =)


----------

